# resistant cornus florida



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 5, 2001)

From: National Parks Magazine
Page: 20

'Appalachian Spring', a variety found in Catocin Mountain Park, MD seems to
currently have high resistance to Discula destructiva 'Redlin'. 

http://dogwood.ag.utk.edu states that foliage had numerous lesions
symptomatic of dogwood
anthracnose. 

http://fletcher.ces.state.nc.us/programs/nursery/metria/metria10/appspring.html
Abstract from "Tennessee Agricultural Experiment Station, Knoxville, TN"
States that feild studies ended in '96 and plants should be availible this
year. It is not patented, but is trade marked.

http://www.ag.auburn.edu/landscape/thiisjuly.html#appalachian

States that-More information can be obtained from Mark Windham at
423-974-7135.


----------

